# 2009 Cougar 293sab



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey everybody. My buddy just bought a 2009 Cougar 293SAB. He requested the price from www.lakeshore-rv.com and i think he had it shipped into a dealer or something. I have not seen it for myself yet but he describes it as very roomy as fun for the kids to travel in. Anybody else have the same model?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Are you sure that's not a Cougar 293s*O*b?









sorry! couldn't resist!


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Not really sure if even he knows what model but i am pretty sure he said 293sab.I am not really sure though.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jamina said:


> Not really sure if even he knows what model but i am pretty sure he said 293sab.I am not really sure though.


Jamina....around these parts.... "s.o.b." means *S*ome *O*ther *B*rand....a/k/a Not an Outback...a/k/a maybe a Cougar. Skippershe was just being her usual funny self....or maybe she just hadn't taken her drugs yet today......


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Got to learn the lingo one way or another. So I guess maybe my buddy did tell me the correct model for the r.v?







I did look it up on lakeshore-rv.com and it brought up a picture.


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually think that I may purchase my next outback off of lakeshore-rv.com because it is a very good site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jamina said:


> I actually think that I may purchase my next outback off of lakeshore-rv.com because it is a very good site.


MAny people on the forum have done that and have been very pleased.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't looked at that model but, I did look at a Cougar 2009 320SRX which is a fifth wheel toy hauler and it was very roomy. I may still buy it, I just have to talk my DW into it. She loves the Outback and hasn't swayed very much.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As a side note - this floor plan with that side entry into the bedroom is really neat. We saw one of these at FunTime RV and we loved it. This Cougar would actually fit in the small'ish sites we camp at normally. Of course there is the little problem of not having a TV that can tow it haha. The salesman at FunTime said that this 5'er was selling fast. In fact, when we went to get in it, a couple was walking out of it saying to themselves "this is the one we want". That particular one had been sold the previous day - they were going to have to order it. Very popular.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> As a side note - this floor plan with that side entry into the bedroom is really neat. We saw one of these at FunTime RV and we loved it. This Cougar would actually fit in the small'ish sites we camp at normally. Of course there is the little problem of not having a TV that can tow it haha. The salesman at FunTime said that this 5'er was selling fast. In fact, when we went to get in it, a couple was walking out of it saying to themselves "this is the one we want". That particular one had been sold the previous day - they were going to have to order it. Very popular.
> 
> -CC


There are easy solutions to having a TV that can tow it.....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

> There are expensive solutions to having a TV that can tow it.....


Fixed.

















-CC


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

You have got to admit that it is a very nice floorplan, especially if you have children. Too bad it is not an Outback and a TT!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a link for reference......Cougar Model 293SAB


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I just looked at the toy-hauler version (320 srx) and it's pretty nice. The MSRP is cheaper then the Sydney equivalent and it has two slides........ May have to think about this one!

Mike


----------

